# In General - Shipping from US to Canada - Who's Better, UPS or FedEX?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Need to get a shipment from the US. In terms of brokerage, Duty etc... who is better, UPS or FedEX?


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Neither ;-).

Now aside from being glib, I find that UPS is safe for no extra brokerage as long as you don't take the basic shipping they offer. They have a chart on their website that outlines the choices.

UPS Customs Clearance Rates

I don't have any first hand experience with FedEx from the US.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'll second that.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I just got nailed with a $30 fee for a $50 item from UPS, I was not impressed. The next time I shopped from that place I chose USPS, way better option, Canada Post only nailed me for $5 for a $50 item. As for FedEx, can't help you, but I don't think it would be any different going with UPS.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Both are fine provided you broker the shipment yourself. The basic steps go like this:

Get an itemized invoice from the seller; take it to your local Customs Office, pay the duty/GST due, and take the documents to the UPS office. It helps if you have the tracking # when you drop the customs documents off at the shipper.

Have the seller mark the package on the outside (and/or the UPS/FedEX shipping label) indicating the item will be cleared by the recipient's broker (which is you). Give the shipper your phone # to put on the package/shipping label. Prominent is good; UPS in particular has been known to ignore other broker instructions if they are not prominent on the package and/or label.

The invoice can be in almost any form; the regulations are fairly liberal regarding that; for example you can print an eMail. Be sure the invoice is itemized (description; unit price; quantity; price). Don't waste time; clear it as soon as you have an invoice and the shipping details.

That also means that if for some reason you can't get a "good" invoice (ie not itemized) go ahead and try to clear it anyway. The worst that can happen is they will tell you to get a new invoice; a lot of the time for small personal shipments they just clear it anyway. If you are too late, the shipper will use their own broker whether you like it or not.

Otherwise, use USPS/Canada Post wherever possible, and pay the $5. Note: if for some reason the package weight/dimensions require that Canada Post ship via Purolator, you may end up paying more than $5 for customs clearance. I've only had one USPS shipment that came Purolator instead of Canada Post, but just be aware that it can happen.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are no stated fees with Fedex BUT you can ONLY ship overnight so the shipping costs ( where of course the clearance is buried ) are high.

We use fedex on high value low weight shipments but for the average user it gets prohibitive.

USPS is very good until it hits the Mississauga sorting station then everything goes into a black hole - in or out.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

Personal experience... Fed-Ex

Check here: FedEx Canada - Shipping Service Solutions - Shipping Information

I've always found their service to be better and quicker, rates to be comparable or maybe a bit better. Also the gal who delivers to me advised me to get a personal account which would save me a $7 fee at the door on US orders and "might" help in some cases with a better shipping rate. So I did... just recently so I'm still not acquainted with it as I have yet to use it on a US order. 

Quite courteous though... they sent me a thank you card for choosing them for my shipping needs which are hardly a whole lot...  Nice touch. UPS has given me fits... none deliveries after repeated calls etc.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I have also found FedEx personnel far more helpful and courteous vs. UPS

A few years ago UPS would call you first to ask if they could be your customs broker for a shipment. Something must have changed because now they don't call.


----------



## mar2007 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never delt with UPS i always stick to FedEx.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Here in NL (and probably in other rural areas) couriers are a quirky lot and the company we think we're shipping with can not be what they seem! 

I've used both and found both adequate.

Canada Post uses Purolator to receive express shipments. Purolator seem to be the most cheerful as couriers go. There is only one express flight out of St. John's everyday, cutoff before 4 pm for next day delivery. The Purolator jet takes it all, FedEx, UPS, Sameday, etc... strange bedfellows.
UPS gets to NL through DHL trucking depot. Their depot is open for pickup till 8pm.
FedEx has their own depot but closes at 430pm 
Customs clearance charges are about the same, about $35 to $45 depending on the type of shipment.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

DHL is an awesome courier company; they are the ones to use if you ship worldwide. In the US they are almost unknown amongst consumers and small business (even though they do an incredible amount of Business-to-Business shipping there). They make no attempt to solicit consumer business; they concentrate on marketing to Corporate clients only.

Another great courier is Loomis Courier; I don't think they are in the US at all. But, I used to use them all the time within Canada for one reason only: all their trucks are heated. Most couriers charge extra for Heated service (Loomis does too, but if you don't ask for it, you get it anyway for free; there is no other kind in the fleet).


----------

